# Demosani group in all male tank??



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I was thinking about leaving my new tank (120g) all male as my 55g is. I was going to add some more males, but I couldn't find enough to "overstock" it. I was wondering if it would be ok to add a nice sized group of demasoni (about 20) into the tank, or if the males would just slowly take out the dem's one by one??


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

ure trying to add 20 male demansoni?


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thinking about doing all males, but not sure. Someone told me that if I added females in the mix it might "upset" the other species in the tank...idk.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

are the other males mbuna? If so you will probably have issues. If peacocks/haps it would probably work fine as demasoni tend to concentrate on themselves and not other species.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

if you want twenty demansoni u might want to have males and females....they are the same colored fish anyways....i dont think 20 males would get along so good just a thought


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

All males are mbuna. All the demasoni are going to be male as well. A LFS that specializes in Africans told me that it would be fine. Said they had a 120 with like 60 Africans in it all male.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

idk having sooo many males of the same species in one tank just sounds like a bad idea to me....conspecific aggression is high in demansoni....i couldnt imagine how 20 males would act twards eachother


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

All the stuff I had read about demasoni said that as long as it was a large group of at least12 it didn't matter on male or female.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

my opinion is all im offering ...maybve u need more opinions than mine


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

oh my mistake, 20 MALE demasoni......I would think that would be a bad idea.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

> First and foremost, a minimum of twelve should be kept in any size tank to help disperse aggression. This not only keeps a single male from being dominant over all others, it helps females and sub-dominant males from being chased to exhaustion (and death) by getting "lost in the crowd". A small group of 5 or 6 simply will not work, as the dominant male will systematically kill off each tank mate until only he remains. *Male to female ratio is unimportant when they're kept in groups of this size*, which is a bonus, because accurately determining their gender can be a futile task.


I pulled that straight from the fish description from this site. It says that when in groups of 12 or more it doesn't matter about gender... :-?


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I have never tried to keep so many males, but if you do keep us posted on how it works out?


----------



## avy1219 (Jan 8, 2006)

I thin there saying the sex ratio dosent matter when you have those number because typically you will have both male and female. Not just 12 or more of the same sex..... Im going with the others in saying that if you add female dems to the tank all bets are off. Now 20 male dems, first of all good luck getting just males, and second im not sure I have heard of anyone trying this.....


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

Well I got all the fish in the tank on Friday. Have been in there for 3 days now and no problems. The dems don't seem to be messing with each other at all. Going well so far.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I hope it works out for you but 3 days isn't soon enough to have aeven a preliminary conclusion. 6 mo to a year or more is going to be how long it will take to be sure. Good Luck though people have pulled of stranger things


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I am interested to see how this works out


----------

